# Tell me about STAR WARS: EDGE OF EMPIRE



## Morrus (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been seeing pictures of this game for months now.  It looks gorgeous, but looks aren't everything. I feel like I want to buy it, but I need that little push over the edge!

So, SW: EotE players - what do you think of it?  What's the good, the bad, and the ugly? 

(Am I right in understanding that only a Beginners set is available so far, and the full game is soon?)


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 21, 2013)

Is this the one with all the weird dice? A playtest for that came out at Gen Con last year, and you had to make your own dice using decals and blank polyhedrons. Maybe it was fatigue from the long con, or I just needed someone to explain it to me while playing, but I simply could not get past the first character class when I was reading the rulebook.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, it is the one with the weird dice. Hope some more have some experiance with this, cause it is on my "one day I will check it out it" list.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, I own the Beginner's Set and have run it for my son (12 years old) and one/two of his friends.

I is designed as an introduction to the game: one booklet offers a mixture of rules explantion and a small, mostly linear adventure. You read the description of the scene plus some explantion of rules used in this scene, and then run this encounter. It is pretty easy to grasp and can be run without much preparation.

The game gives you four ready-to-run adventurers with two more being available from FFG's web site. These hero booklets also give you the necessary data to advance up to level 3, although the options are limited.

The game uses a special set of dice for task resolution, which work along different axis: one covers success and failure, wheras the other axis - whose name escapes me right now - gives your character an advantage or disadvantage. So cou can easily achieve success with an accompanying disadvantage or don't reach your goal but have something positive happening, nevertheless. The rules give some examples and tables for this, but the GM is asked to provide some creative answers.

I, with my 30 years experience with linear task resolution, was sceptical at first, but the system proved to be fun. 
Applying it was pretty easy and prompted several interesting situations. We had a character heavily hitting an enemy with his blaster (lots of successes) while getting entangled in a curtain and falling off a stage (disadvantage). Another fight had character missing his target, but forcing the enemy to duck behind some obstacle, limiting the enemy's options for the next turn.

The included adventure is pretty linear: heroes flee from some enforcers on Tatooine, rob/steal/buy or whatever a needed spaceship part (antimatter ractor ignition or something like that), try to get Spaceport Control to unlock a landing bay, fight a group of Stormtroopers, probably kill the criminal owner of said spaceship, take off and get into a fight with some TIE fighters.

My players bodged the fight against the Stormtroopers, which led to most of them being captured by the crime lord. The rest plus some other prepped characters freed them in an improvised scene in the hut's palace. Even with the little material given in the game, it wasn't too hard to set up this scene. I took and modified some creatures and improvised some others.

If we come together again, we can proceed with another adventure available for free from FFG's site. It starts where the intro game left off, giving the heroes a space ship from the outset.

SW:EotE is a refreshing take on Star Wars gaming. Top-notch production values, a low price, and a system which supports the SW setting (at least for low-level heroes and withou the Force) and the tropes of the SW universe are big pluses.

On the other hand I'n not sure that I'll buy the full game. A, what, 500 pages rules book seems a bit out of character for this game. But FFG will publish a stand alone adventure for the Begfinner's game, which is an article I *will *buy - only for the sake of my son, of course.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 21, 2013)

It looks awesome. The Beta rules are only 200 or so pages.

Our group will be starting this as soon as the book comes out and we are really excited to start this. 
The dice look great and dynamic and the rules are narrative vs tactical.


----------



## Fiddleback (Jun 21, 2013)

Ahh [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], it gratifies me to hear that you have an interest in the game.  It truly does.

Before  I launch into things, allow me to point you at some basic resources for coming to grips with a system which is both beautiful and challenging.

The Order 66 Podcast is THE premiere resource for all things Edge of the Empire.  If you play the game, either as a GM or a Player it is the Go To source for understanding the system and getting the most out of it possible.  Begin with Episode #1 (rebooted from Saga Edition) http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Order66/~3/7vKM08ng9hE/episode1.mp3  You'll probably find (tooting my own horn a bit here) the Skill monkey segment most useful for getting your head around how the dice work.  Bonus, this episode has Jay Little, the lead designer of the game, on the show to explain the system.

Continuing the theme of plugging stuff I am involved with, The GSA has TONS of articles on Edge of the Empire.  Specifically useful articles include:

GenCon last year saw the release of the Beta Rules for EotE, a review of which is here: http://gsa.thegamernation.org/2012/09/06/review-edge-of-the-empire-beta/

A review of how the Beta game plays: http://gsa.thegamernation.org/2012/09/07/poking-around-at-the-edge-of-the-empire/

For those looking for more species to add to the game: http://gsa.thegamernation.org/2012/...-empire-the-unofficial-species-menagerie-2-0/

The Edge of the Empire Beginner Box came out just before Christmas and was reviewed: http://gsa.thegamernation.org/2012/12/15/rpg-review-star-wars-edge-of-the-empire-beginners-box/

Jay Little himself provided the GSA with a primer on how and why the dice system works as it does: http://gsa.thegamernation.org/2013/01/16/nerd-numbers-terminal-outcomes/

There is a ton more EotE related stuff on the GSA and it has probably the largest archive of pre-gen characters, set pieces, and other plug in style resources of anything currently out there on the internet.  http://gsa.thegamernation.org/


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jun 21, 2013)

My friends and I tried the quick-start game last week, with me GM’ing.

It played to laregly mixed reviews. This  was primarily due to the dice system which out [admittedly rules-light] group found a bit kloodgy.  Beyond the fact that we had only two sets of dice [1 digital, which was a pricy $5 download!!) for 7 people, most people were confused by the variety of different types of dice, each color-coded with varied symbols that need to be assessed after each roll. [The group also didn’t care for the Marvel Heroes RPG dice system, either, though almost the whole group loves Fate!]

The Beginners Box is quite nice, content-wise, though not quite up to the Pathfinder beginner box.  The set comes with a double-sided map, some pogs to represent characters, enemies, and sundry items. It also comes with the “Beginners Rules Set” [the fact that this doesn’t have char-gen was a big drawback to our group!], an Intro Adventure, and 4 character folios, which do a decent job of explaining each characters skills, and the very basics of dice-rolling and how to assess the symbols.  As a warning, the box is very flimsy and likely to disintegrate pretty quickly.

The good?
The group concensus was that it “Felt like Star Wars”, which goes a long way with our group; Despite being critically-acclaimed, our group never jibed with the previous SAGA edition of Star Wars.  But under this set,  people immediately felt familiar with the world, and how their characters fit into it, again in part to the stuff from the presentation of the set and the feel of the intro adventure..
 And the mechanics [dice tallying bit aside] worked pretty well; people liked the “Advantage/Menace” mechanic, as it allowed them to do cool stuff, even if the action itself failed, or a sudden stroke of bad luck even if the action succeeded!

Sadly, FFG is not doing themselves any favors  (IMO) with all the delays; it may be unavoidable, but it’s tough to have someone pick up a “Beginners Set”, want to get into the game, and then learn “Oh, the Core Book has been delayed until July.”  (NOw about 5+ months later.)   And you can’t buy the dice individually yet, either, only from the boxed set, or the digital app. Another strike, IMO.

And, while it’s completely possible to play under the beginners set, there are some glaring omissions, such as Character Generation and rules for Jedi. (I personally REALLY like that the game focuses on fringers, and other non-Jedi characters, but to some of our group, despite the wide variety of templates/races, etc, available, Star Wars IS the Jedi.

Take this review  with a grain of salt; I’m not quite sure if our group is typical, atypical, or somewhere off in left-field, so other opinions will, by necessity, vary.

Oh, and I'm really digging the Order 66 podcast [MENTION=6704070]Fiddleback[/MENTION]. THanks for pointing it out to everyone!


----------



## darjr (Jun 21, 2013)

Just a note that the beginner box has a tactical poster map of a falcon.


----------



## Fiddleback (Jun 21, 2013)

Now, for the sales pitch.

Edge of the Empire is wholly different from the majority of mainstream RPGs that are the usual fare on ENWorld.  If you are a lifelong player of D&D or Pathfinder, you are in for a learning curve that some folks have found difficult to surmount.  Fair warning.

The key to understanding the way the game works is that it is all about telling a story.  Now, before you jump up and down and start yelling "We tell stories in D&D all the time!", let me explain.

EotE truly makes story telling the FOCUS of the game, not just the reason for going out and garnering treasure and killing monsters.  The GM and the players work together to tell the story and this is entirely aided by the dice.  We've taken to calling it a narrative dice system.  

Skill checks constitute building a dice pool made up of dice provided by your basic statistics, any relevant skills you might have, difficulty dice set by the level of difficulty of the thing you are trying to do, plus additional 'negative' dice as provided by details of the scene or situation you find yourself in.  Then, the dice are rolled and results come up and are evaluated.

It isn't a binary chop resolution.  The dice carry a number of symbols and they interact in interesting ways.  You can get results that combine all of the following possible resolutions: Success, Failure, Advantage, Threat, Triumph, and Despair.

Success means you did what you set out to do, with varying degrees of success based on how many turn up.
Failure, the opposite of success, means you didn't do what you wanted.
Advantage means you gain some sort of Advantage in the scene, regardless of any success or failure rolled. 
Threat means that you've created an opportunity for something to go wrong, also regardless of any success or failure rolled.
Triumph is, to a certain extent, just like getting a critical success in d20 games, except it is orders of magnitude more impactful and again, is independent of success or failure.
Similarly, Despair is like a critical failure and operates in similar ways to Triumph.

And you can get any of these on any given roll.  So, you can, for instance, get 2 success, a threat and despair on a single roll.  You did what you set out to do, but something went wrong and whatever it was has a MAJOR effect on how the scene plays out from here.

And the best part is, the players get to narrate how all the positive results play out and the GM handles all the negative effects of the same roll.  You tell the story of your results every step of the way.

From FFG itself:



> Interpreting the Game’s Narrative Dice
> 
> 
> As previously discussed, the narrative dice system used in Edge of the Empire often rewards players with surprising turns of events. Advantage and Threat can add depth to each action that reaches beyond its success or failure, and the Core Rulebook provides examples of how a GM may interpret them.
> ...




Other factors make the game interestingly unique.  Players start with something called Obligation.  Obligation represents things that characters have hanging around in their backgrounds that are like the Sword of Damacles hanging over their heads.  Bad deals, bad loans, dumped cargoes, and other such things that, much like Han Solo and his debt to Jabba, can crop up at inconvenient times to rattle a players cage and make life just that much more difficult for him.  There are motivations as well, providing a reason your character is doing what he is doing and why he might react in particular ways in certain situations.  In short, character backgrounds and personalities suddenly matter in a concrete way in EotE.

You should note though, there are no Jedi, not yet anyway.  Edge of the Empire is the first in a series of three books planned for release in the next couple of years.  Jedi are in the last book.  Why?  Because Edge of the Empire is set just there, at the edge of the Empire, where their reach is weakest and all those fringe type characters hang out.  The seedy bars of Tatooine are home to smugglers, scouts, and others who hang out on the fringes of society. The games time frame is that period just after the first Death Star is blown up, but before the events of Empire Strikes Back.  After the Jedi Purge.  They just aren't around in this time frame.  Subsequent books will advance the storyline and, while remaining independent and stand-alone, also be completely compatible.  So those Jedi people want so badly, are coming.  Just not yet.

Not to say there isn't force use.  In fact, the Force is an integral part of each game.  Players roll force dice to add light side and dark side points to the destiny pool.  Players use the light side to do amazing things, but so to does the GM use dark side to really muck things up for the players.  The points flip back and forth as they are used, so, while you can never have more points in the pool than you start each session with, the number of light and dark side points available fluctuate as the game progresses.

I can go on.  Instead, I think I will say this:  I don't get horribly excited about new rules systems and weird dice and unfamiliar mechanics.  Most of it is the same old same old in a slightly different dress.  This, however, has me very excited about the way it works and what it is meant to do when played.  It is effective and, once you get used to it, elegant to play.

The Core Book releases the first week of July according to FFG.  It is 400+ pages of rules, background, setting information and adventure.  It looks gorgeous. The system plays brilliantly.  And I've had it on pre-order for 4 months now. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## CAFRedblade (Jun 21, 2013)

There is a nice little write up on the game from FFG on their website, with a basic covering of the dice mechanic.
http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=4200


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Jun 22, 2013)

One thing to bear in mind for EotE is that the players can't really just sit back and let the GM alone interpret the dice results. In fact, it honestly seems that Jay Little and the EotE design team are expecting players and GMs to work together to turn the results on the dice into part of an interesting story.  It's the same pitfall that you'll find in other RPGs, where the player simply rolls a die and relies upon the GM to describe what happens.

As for EotE, I love it.  While it hasn't totally displaced Saga Edition as my favorite Star Wars RPG of all time, it's coming very close to doing so.  I haven't gotten to play as much EotE as I might have liked, but when I have it's been a blast.  I was skeptical about the "special narrative dice" at first, until I actually got a chance to sit down and play the game, which was the point that everything clicked for me.  The fact that something interesting is going to happen on almost every roll and that combat moves very quickly goes a long way towards keeping players interested, as you don't have the long stretches between turns that occur with most d20 systems, even with larger groups.  And most folks that I've played or run this system for have picked up on the dice pools and the meanings of the symbols rather quickly; usually by the 5th roll, most players can assemble their dice pools and figure out the net results without prompting (the only exception I've encountered was due to the player being very apathetic, to the tune of "I've got all the D6 books, why do I care about anything else?").

Character creation is fairly simple, and players have a lot of control over how their characters evolve, much like the D6 system, though the usage of careers/specializations and talents keeps it from being totally free-form.  Said talents to provide a lot of neat ways for a character to differentiate themselves from the rest of the party even apart from ability scores and skill ranks.

That's not to say EotE isn't without its problems.  Aside from the player buy-in regarding helping to interpret the dice results, there is the simple fact that it's not a "complete" system.  From all indications, the rules for Force-users we saw in the Beta are what we're going to get in the final version, which means no actual Jedi; makes perfect sense for the default era of play (Rebellion Era), but it's troublesome for a GM that wants to run a Star Wars campaign in an era where Jedi aren't in exile or hiding, such as New Jedi Order, Prequel/Clone Wars, and KOTOR eras.  There's at least a couple fan-attempts to create a Jedi career (the most recent offering by DarthGM is the best I've seen to date) and flesh such things out, but they carry with them the issues that come with any fan-created material.  FFG does plan to cover Jedi and other dedicated Force-users in a later book, but said book is slated for 2015, so it's going to be a couple years.

Another "missing" element is that starship combats in EotE are fairly limited, the rules being built more upon the idea that the party will be clustered into a single freighter rather than flying their own snubfighters or commanding capital ships.  Combat in general is more on the "skirmish" side of thing than big tactical combats, such as the Battle of Hoth or the Battle of Theed (namely, the Gungans vs. Trade Federation army portion).  There's a lot of hope amidst the FFG forumites that "Age of Rebellion" in 2014 will address these aspects of Star Wars.

For some, not having an "all-in-one" RPG book (especially given the $60 price tag) is a deal-breaker.  For others, that FFG is doing a "return to basics" that draws parallels to the early days of WEG's Star Wars system (the players are a group of rag-tag spacers trying to survive in the Empire) only sweetens the deal, particularly if one has gotten tired of the over-emphasis on Jedi and their ilk in the recent EU and Clone Wars series.

Some folks have complained that the focus of Edge of the Empire is that the players are criminals and scoundrels, and while that's true, you as the GM aren't forced to run your games that way.  It'd be very easy to have a party of EotE PCs being a 'mission ops' group working for the fledgling Rebel Alliance, taking on a variety of risky missions in the name of toppling the Empire.


----------



## NYC_DM (Jun 22, 2013)

This sounds like a very interesting and fun system, I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Jun 22, 2013)

NYC_DM said:


> This sounds like a very interesting and fun system, I can't wait to try it!



As long as you come into it with an open mind, particularly about the specialized dice, I think you'll really enjoy yourself.

Speaking of dice, for those not eager to shell out $15 for a set of dice, FFG does have a pretty nifty dice roller app available for iPod/iPad/iPhone and Android devices, and I believe the Kindle as well.  It's $5 (pretty pricey for a dice app), but it also has dice for the X-Wing minis game and regular dice, plus a number of Star Wars based bells & whistles (sound effects and backgrounds) as well as also totaling up the number of each symbol rolled.  Something that's nice for folks new to the system, though it doesn't cancel out success/failure or advantage/threat for you, but I feel that's pretty minor.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jun 23, 2013)

Being based on the WFRP 3E idea I am sure I would like it, I have heard it is cut down in fiddly-ness compared to Warhammer. That is a good thing as WHFRP is just a little fiddly for me.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 23, 2013)

That dice system sounds interesting. I've become more interested in player driven narrative over the years (no idea why!) and the idea of the players narrating the good and the GM narrating the bad is an elegant way to approach it. 

And I like my Jedi rare, so that's just fine, too!

As an aside - how useful would it be for for running a home brewed scifi universe, rather than the Star Wars one? (Not that I want to particularly; just curious).


----------



## CAFRedblade (Jun 23, 2013)

Morrus said:


> That dice system sounds interesting. I've become more interested in player driven narrative over the years (no idea why!) and the idea of the players narrating the good and the GM narrating the bad is an elegant way to approach it.
> 
> And I like my Jedi rare, so that's just fine, too!
> 
> As an aside - how useful would it be for for running a home brewed scifi universe, rather than the Star Wars one? (Not that I want to particularly; just curious).




You could probably file off the serial numbers and drop Jedi/Force (what little there is in Edge of the Empire).  Since it's so player/DM driven, you could probably swap out the tech levels to higher or lower with a little bit of work.  You might even swap the Force Sensitive over to a Destiny/Luck mechanic for an alternate system, leaving out full Jedi/Sith types.


----------



## jrowland (Jun 23, 2013)

It's based on Warhammer Fantasy  Roleplay 3rd Edition. Its a little more rules light than WFRP.  WFRP has a lot of "fiddly bits", literal game pieces, in the core game, but they've releases more standard books since then. =You don't need the 'bits'.

The Dice MAKE the game. Its worth checking out. You can get the beginner box pretty cheap for SW-EoE to check out.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jun 23, 2013)

I am ambivalent about the dice system, although I like the mobile app. However, I am less fussed than I ultimately became about the same system being used in WFRP 3.0 because essentially they didn't have to remove one perfectly good system (WFRP 2.0) in order to make way for it. Star Wars is primarily an IP that has been translated into every 'cinematic' system under the sun at one point or other, so having another one is no biggie for me - as long as it works!

Moreover, the real selling point is the setting. I was pleased to see them set the game in the original trilogy era, and to focus on low-lives eeking out a living. It is so much more in the ('western in space' )spirit of the the Star Wars I grew up with - without all the ubiquitous power-fantasy Jedi. 

I think the real question for me is how well the setting is written and detailed? Does the book put too much emphasis on technical gaming language, or does it provide some real insight into the setting fluff?


----------



## hopeless (Jun 23, 2013)

TrippyHippy said:


> Moreover, the real selling point is the setting. I was pleased to see them set the game in the original trilogy era, and to focus on low-lives eeking out a living. It is so much more in the ('western in space' )spirit of the the Star Wars I grew up with - without all the ubiquitous power-fantasy Jedi.
> 
> I think the real question for me is how well the setting is written and detailed? Does the book put too much emphasis on technical gaming language, or does it provide some real insight into the setting fluff?




Have you listened to the order 66 podcast?

They have a fragments of the edge and a new variation of that series you'll find very interesting if its fluff you're looking for.

The one about lightsabers is especially good!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 24, 2013)

How does the starship combat work? Is it a tactical system?


----------



## Fiddleback (Jun 24, 2013)

Morrus said:


> How does the starship combat work? Is it a tactical system?




Abstract and lots of folks have trouble with it.  We're sort of hoping for some clarification from the core book when it comes out.

It helps to consider that your ship is at the center of the combat and all other ships and whatnot essentially maneuver relative to it.  Like a fixed viewpoint in a video game to some extent.

Everyone on your crew has the opportunity to do things which effect either the ship's ability to hit things or its ability to be hit. Essentially adding or subtracting dice to any rolls made for or against.  These can be maneuvers, things with the nav computer, repairs, targeting, gunnery, etc.  Everyone aboard ship has a role to play in making the combat successful and not just the pilot.  Very character driven, but not as tactical as some folks would prefer.

People keep trying to work out ways for X-wing to stand in for ship combat because they want something a little more grittier.  Which is fine, but it pays to remember it is a narrative game.


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Jun 25, 2013)

Morrus said:


> As an aside - how useful would it be for for running a home brewed scifi universe, rather than the Star Wars one? (Not that I want to particularly; just curious).



Probably quite easy.  I know there's been an attempt to do a Mass Effect hack (treating biotics in a method similar to Force powers) over on the D20 Radio forums, and it's drawn a lot of favorable comparisons to Firefly/Serenity in terms of the general feel that FFG has presented.

So folks wanting to shave out the Star Wars aspects of the game could do so quite easily and without a whole lot of fuss.  It's easy enough to rename the ships to something that fits your home-brew setting of choice, and the only thing really tied to Star Wars in the equipment chapter is the lightsaber; there is a bowcaster, but that can be reskinned as well without much problem.


----------



## Waxfire (Jun 29, 2013)

I really didn't like the railroad nature of the adventure included, though that is forgivable given that it's an introduction. The part that I thought was unforgivable was that it's set on Tatooine and you really don't interact with any of the Tatooine setting. You could be on any backwater planet for all it mattered. I couldn't understand why they failed to introduce any of the special parts of Tatooine to draw players in.

I wound up rewriting the adventure to involve an escape from the Hutt's palace, a speeder chase through canyons, a crash in the desert leading to an encounter with sand people, travel to Mos Eisley where they searched in the spaceport cantina for a contact, only to be spotted by one of the Hutt's spies, a purchase of a missing part from some Jawa traders, a shoot-out with some guards and finally a short space battle in orbit before a Star Destroyer jumps into orbit chasing a ship that just jumped in as well. 

All in about three hours of play time, using the same base characters, but actually using the Star Wars background to immerse the players in the setting. This is what the adventure I feel utterly fails to do.

On a side note, I left the stormtroopers and Empire out until the very end and made it more about henchmen of the Hutt, to further differentiate the smuggler/backwater feeling and leave the Empire stuff to future adventures, when they get closer to the core. 

Nevertheless, it's a good game and worth checking out. I just hope they use the rich setting more in the future.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 29, 2013)

Waxfire said:


> I wound up rewriting the adventure to involve an escape from the Hutt's palace, a speeder chase through canyons, a crash in the desert leading to an encounter with sand people, travel to Mos Eisley where they searched in the spaceport cantina for a contact, only to be spotted by one of the Hutt's spies, a purchase of a missing part from some Jawa traders, a shoot-out with some guards and finally a short space battle in orbit before a Star Destroyer jumps into orbit chasing a ship that just jumped in as well.




Great advice, and a very clever adventure rewrite.

Welcome to EN World!


----------



## NMC (Jun 30, 2013)

Donovan Morningfire said:


> One thing to bear in mind for EotE is that the players can't really just sit back and let the GM alone interpret the dice results. In fact, it honestly seems that Jay Little and the EotE design team are expecting players and GMs to work together to turn the results on the dice into part of an interesting story.



This is a good point, and, as long as everyone recognizes that it needs to be balanced, it can work well. When I was running the intro adventure, for example, the Trandoshan bad guy had locked himself in the cockpit of the freighter. One PC made a Computers check to bypass the lock, which succeeded, but also generated some Threat. A player suggested that the door should start to open, but then stick halfway; this set up a challenge for the Wookiee, who made a very successful Brawn check to push it open the rest of the way.

-Nate


----------



## ObiWanKenobi (Jul 1, 2013)

CAFRedblade said:


> There is a nice little write up on the game from FFG on their website, with a basic covering of the dice mechanic.




Thanks for that link! That was one of the better reads I've seen on that compared to some of the other write up's i've seen.


----------



## Venthrac (Jul 3, 2013)

While I don't have any great pithy insights to share here, I will say that I've enjoyed the game greatly and was an active member of the beta. I think you would enjoy it, Morrus, and I hope you will give it a try.

You can also wander over to the FFG booth at GenCon and watch the game in action if you're curious. I myself will be at one of those tables on Thursday morning


----------



## ObiWanKenobi (Jul 3, 2013)

Venthrac said:


> While I dno't have any great pithy insights to share here, I will say that I've enjoyed the game greatly and was an active member of the beta. I think you would enjoy it, Morrus, and I hope you will give it a try.
> 
> You can also wander over to the FFG booth at GenCon and watch the game in action if you're curious. I myself will be at one of those tables on Thursday morning




Venthrac,

Would you mind sharing some insights as to what you experienced/seen during the beta testing? Were there alot of bugs?


----------



## Umbran (Jul 3, 2013)

Jan van Leyden said:


> SW:EotE is a refreshing take on Star Wars gaming. Top-notch production values, a low price...




You may have been speaking of the introductory offering.  However, I note that the FFG website says the core rulebook will be $60.  Stack the special dice on top of that, and we're talking $75.  That's not particularly low price for an RPG.  It is running on the higher end of average.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jul 3, 2013)

Umbran said:


> You may have been speaking of the introductory offering.  However, I note that the FFG website says the core rulebook will be $60.  Stack the special dice on top of that, and we're talking $75.  That's not particularly low price for an RPG.  It is running on the higher end of average.




Wow, that'sa what I call a quotation out of context! 

First line of my post:



			
				Jan van Leyden said:
			
		

> Well, I own the Beginner's Set and have run it for my son (12 years old) and one/two of his friends.




And directly after the section you quoted:



			
				Jan van Leyden said:
			
		

> On the other hand I'm not sure that I'll buy the full game. A, what, 500 pages rules book seems a bit out of character for this game. But FFG will publish a stand alone adventure for the Begfinner's game, which is an article I *will *buy - only for the sake of my son, of course.




No, I don't call a $60+ game a bargain. And I'm still not sure about the whole game.

Btw: The dates given for the posts - in this thread at least - seem to be off. My original post is stamped as of being from June, 21st, while it must be from around April.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 3, 2013)

Jan van Leyden said:


> Btw: The dates given for the posts - in this thread at least - seem to be off. My original post is stamped as of being from June, 21st, while it must be from around April.




I only started the thread on June 21st.  I don't think you'll have been able to post in it two months before I started it!


----------



## Dragonblade (Jul 3, 2013)

Are there plans to include a starship combat system that more mirrors the space battles we saw at the end of episode 4 and 6? I don't want something super fiddly. NO MINIS.

It should be narrative, but it would be neat if players had more to do beyond rolling to hit and damage every round. I'd like each player to be able to feel like they are in their own ship, dogfighting endless hordes of TIE fighters while flying around massive capital ships.

I also want Jedi so I can run a KoTOR game. Two years away is absolutely ridiculous for full Jedi support. I'm not happy with that at all.


----------



## DnD_Dad (Jul 3, 2013)

I've never played a SW rpg other than WEG 2nd.  I think my love for star wars has run its course, and the mutterings of early middle age lingering on the horizon made me jaded.  Not to mention the prequel.


----------



## fuzzlewump (Jul 3, 2013)

It's a solid game with a good, albeit vanilla system. It's a system I could see being a 'World of Darkness' style system, and it's not bad.

That said, at first glance, they failed at something critical for Star Wars. Whenever fighting with a blaster in the movies, there are (usually) two outcomes. The blast misses entirely, or it blows you away (95%+ of the time.) Instead, in EotE, you get hit and then wounded, and have to shoot (and hit) someone multiple times with a Blaster to kill them. And it's not just ephemeral 'HP,' you actually accumulate 'Wounds' per the beta rules that you can heal with a medicine check. Maybe this is minor to most people, but to me it's very important to the Star Wars 'reality.'

The other big problem for me is the the little blurb on 'failing checks' in the beta rules. Basically, it says that failing checks shouldn't stop the game, etc, and other things that have personally become cliche to me. But the rules encourage still making checks like lockpicking checks, and there's no design or rules to tell you what to do when that fails. It's all just dependent on the GM. There needs to be some design legwork here, such a 'success with a catch' like if you fail a roll, then you succeed on it if you take threat equal to the margin of failure (or what have you) or the GM can present a twist (ala Mouse Guard.) The rules as written come off as lazy to me.

Beyond that, from what I'm reading in this thread, there are no Jedi. Seriously? When was the last time you saw a Star Wars movie without Jedi in it? Sure, you have the problem of too many Jedi if the GM doesn't rein it in, but if they're going to release Jedi in a couple of years, then they're just offsetting the 'problem.'


----------



## Fiddleback (Jul 3, 2013)

Seems like FFG might have heard you.  Perhaps watching this will help clarify?

http://fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=4228


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 4, 2013)

fuzzlewump said:


> It's a solid game with a good, albeit vanilla system. It's a system I could see being a 'World of Darkness' style system, and it's not bad.
> 
> That said, at first glance, they failed at something critical for Star Wars. Whenever fighting with a blaster in the movies, there are (usually) two outcomes. The blast misses entirely, or it blows you away (95%+ of the time.) Instead, in EotE, you get hit and then wounded, and have to shoot (and hit) someone multiple times with a Blaster to kill them. And it's not just ephemeral 'HP,' you actually accumulate 'Wounds' per the beta rules that you can heal with a medicine check. Maybe this is minor to most people, but to me it's very important to the Star Wars 'reality.'




I think you might be missing something here. I've only just read the rules in the free rpg day release, as well as having glanced at the Core Rulebook today. In the game, the players are largely exceptional, and they face down 3 types of opponents: minion, rival, and nemesis. Most of the blaster hits we see in Star Wars are against minion type mooks (stormtroopers), which have very few wounds relative to characters. The blaster pistols in the free rpg game do 5-7 damage automatically if they hit, which is further enhanced by successes... And i am assuming these characters are"low level". The scoundrel character in the folio rolling 6 uncontested sucesses could inflict 13 points of damage on a single shot, or cash them in for 2 critical hits. Yes, damage can be soaked, but on the whole minions aren't going to last long. Additionally, since the dice are narrative, if the first shot doesn't take down a minion, it might not mean its a direct, solid hit. 

Another piece I like is how the initiative works. Everybody rolls for slots, but they don't necessarily have to take the slot that they've rolled. Instead the players can choose who goes next it heir particular slot, which really adds to teamwork role playing.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jul 4, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I only started the thread on June 21st.  I don't think you'll have been able to post in it two months before I started it!




Talk about times running fast! I was absolutely sure that this thread dates back some months.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jul 4, 2013)

fuzzlewump said:


> if they're going to release Jedi in a couple of years, then they're just offsetting the 'problem.'



Yup, that's what I fear.
What I've seen so far in the previews looks really great and I dig the dice, but I'm wary of buying an 'incomplete' game. I'd rather wait until I can get the whole thing.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 4, 2013)

Jan van Leyden said:


> Talk about times running fast! I was absolutely sure that this thread dates back some months.



You are getting old, my friend 

On topic: If I remember correctly, I read somewhere that the other Star Wars books that will come out (like the Jedi one) are not meant to mix with the others. So you have a jedi campaign, a "Scoundrel" campaign and so on. Kinda like the Warhammer 40k rpgs where you don't really mix them together.
But again, I am not sure if I remember that correctly.


----------



## Fiddleback (Jul 4, 2013)

You aren't.

All three books are meant to stand alone just fine and be complete games in and of themselves while also integrating with each other once they all come out.

re: Jedi - You are on a journey. Your journey pays off in the Force and Destiny book (2015), but you can choose to begin it starting with Edge of the Empire or Age of Rebellion (2014).  It's up to you.

Honestly, go watch that video I linked to a couple of posts above.  It might answer a lot of questions.  Or at least, create some different questions.


----------



## fuzzlewump (Jul 4, 2013)

Agatheron said:


> I think you might be missing something here. I've only just read the rules in the free rpg day release, as well as having glanced at the Core Rulebook today.
> ...
> Yes, damage can be soaked, but on the whole minions aren't going to last long. Additionally, since the dice are narrative, if the first shot doesn't take down a minion, it might not mean its a direct, solid hit.



 I'm talking primarily about damage against the PCs. Blaster pistols will hit and wound PCs (using game terminology), those wounds can be healed with a medicine roll. But, to take you up on that 'first shot not killing a minion,' when does that happen in the movies? Blasters pretty much kill you or they miss entirely. I can recall one time where a blaster bolt grazes ... Han's? shoulder in Return of the Jedi. But that's really it, I think. That scenario happens pretty much during every combat in this game, which is... not right. 

You mentioning soak reminds though of another mechanic that probably shouldn't be in the game, except for in space combat. Storm trooper armor doesn't do crap against blasters, and most of the characters are dressed for agility. Soak is an obvious hold over from Warhammer Fantasy RP 3E, but in this universe it's... not right. I'm probably raining too hard on the parade, but I'm actually bummed that they seemingly decided to make a Good RPG instead of a Good Star Wars RPG. With the exception of the art and presentation which I'm happy with.


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 4, 2013)

Well... I can think of at least twice where a main character gets hit with a blaster bolt: Luke on Jabba's Sailbarge, and Leia on Endor. While it obviously hurt both of them, and Leia's hit may have even been a mild critical strike, the current game mechanics would emulate this well. Mooks go down quickly, while the lead characters carry on with but a flesh wound from the same type of weapon. Remember, the PCs in this game are supposed to be heroic, and hard to kill by grunts with blasters. Their exceptional nature is reflected in their respective stats. PCs are the equivilent in power to a Nemesis, who are indeed much harder to kill. If you think of the various Nemesis in the film, did any of them go down with a single blaster shot?

As for Soak... I can't say for certain, I need to look through the Core Rulebook to see what it says for minion-type Stormtroopers versus say a Stormtrooper sergeant (rival). 

I'm not saying the system isn't without its flaws. No RPG system is perfect, but at first blush I like how this system forces it out of straight up mechanics and encourages more cinematic storytelling that involves everyone around the table.


----------



## thewok (Jul 5, 2013)

fuzzlewump said:


> Storm trooper armor doesn't do crap against blasters, and most of the characters are dressed for agility.



Actually, if you watch A New Hope, in the scene where the stormtroopers board the _Tantive IV_, there are a few times where stormtrooper armor deflects blaster bolts.  The WotC games also included DR on armor (lightsabers would then ignore that DR).  Remember that Stormtroopers are the Empire's elite.  They look like mooks in the movies because  they're fighting the heroes.  Those heroes have destinies that must be fulfilled.  In other words, they have Plot Armor and Plot Armor-Penetration.  Stormtroopers miss because they have to, and the heroes hit because they're the heroes.

In regards to the FFG game itself, soak is mostly a function of the character's innate Brawn characteristic--not armor.  Armor adds to it, but it's mostly Brawn.  That simulates the ability to shrug off attacks to non-vital areas or just put the pain aside until combat is over.  Laminate (stormtrooper) armor specifically adds 2 to the Soak value of a character.  A typical stormtrooper has a wound threshold of 5 and a soak value of 5.  A blaster rifle or carbine does a minimum of 10 damage on a hit.  A single hit by a blaster rifle or carbine will kill a stormtrooper.  Han's DL-44 does a minimum of 8 damage on a hit.  But, Han's a skilled shot, and he's probably going to get more than the single net success on that test, so he can probably kill that stormtrooper in one shot, too.  When fleeing to the Millennium Falcon on the Death Star, Luke has an E-11 (a blaster Carbine), and his witnessing the death of his mentor grants him the use of a Boost die.  He can easily kill stormtroopers with one shot.  He might even be using Destiny points to upgrade his most likely low-skill (or unskilled) attacks.  He got a Triumph on his shot to close the blast door so Vader and his reinforcements couldn't get to the hangar.



Agatheron said:


> As for Soak... I can't say for certain, I need to look through the Core Rulebook to see what it says for minion-type Stormtroopers versus say a Stormtrooper sergeant (rival).



The Soak value is the same for both.  They have a soak value of 5; they get 3 from Brawn and 2 from their laminate armor.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jul 5, 2013)

Lindeloef said:


> On topic: If I remember correctly, I read somewhere that the other Star Wars books that will come out (like the Jedi one) are not meant to mix with the others. So you have a jedi campaign, a "Scoundrel" campaign and so on.



Ugh, really? That doesn't make any sense to me, except as a lazy cop-out. It's like releasing a Lord of the Rings RPG with separate all-hobbits, all-elves, and all-dwarves campaign settings. Definitely not what I'd want to see as a fan of the movies.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 5, 2013)

Jhaelen said:


> Ugh, really? That doesn't make any sense to me, except as a lazy cop-out. It's like releasing a Lord of the Rings RPG with separate all-hobbits, all-elves, and all-dwarves campaign settings. Definitely not what I'd want to see as a fan of the movies.





Just to clarify apperantly I didn't remember that correctly as [MENTION=6704070]Fiddleback[/MENTION] pointed out.


----------



## thewok (Jul 5, 2013)

Nevermind.  Misread the quote that the text I was responding to responded to.


----------



## MadApeGames (Jul 5, 2013)

I picked up the box set but haven't played it yet, how are the character creation options in the full game?


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 5, 2013)

Well there are eight races, and six careers compared with the four careers and races in the boxed set. Each of those talent trees at the end of the character folios are known as specialisations, and there are 19 of those in total, three for each career and a force one.

So a lot more options, characters are built with xp, (bit like later on in the beginner set) which depends on your chosen race some have better base attributes or special abilities and thus less starting xp to spend.

Pretty straight forward as it is basically like improving your character is in the beginner set, just a lot more to choose from.


----------



## Gundark (Jul 6, 2013)

I picked up the book yesterday as well so I can attempt to answer questions as well


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 6, 2013)

MadApeGames said:


> I picked up the box set but haven't played it yet, how are the character creation options in the full game?




Actually... rather large... larger than I expected. Six "classes" each with three specializations. However, the specializations are in some cases VERY different from those in the same class. For example, under "Colonist" one can be a Doctor, Politico, or Scholar, which are all quite different from each other, even if they do share eight common class skills (of which they take 4). 

When I started reading through the various classes and specializations, I realized that I'd be needing to do some heavy reading to really distinguish how each class specialization works. In many respects, even though there are only 6 classes, the specializations really do make it more like 18... and then players have the option of spending experience on being a "Force Sensitive" as well. I will never complain about option overload, although it does take a while to read through them all!


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jul 7, 2013)

I've just ordered mine as my standard monthly compulsion buy. Anyway, what is the full list of Careers, Specialisations and Races available?


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 7, 2013)

*Full list*

*Species:* Bothans, Droids, Gands, Humans, Trandoshans, Rodians, Twi'leks, Wookies

Droids are the most customizable of all the species in the game, and they receive extra experience to reflect that fact. However, all of a droid's characteristics start at 1, which means the extra experience is likely expected to be spent on upping the basics.

*Careers (Specializations)
*Bounty Hunter (Assassin, Gadeteer, or Survivalist)
Colonist (Doctor, Politico, Scholar)
Explorer (Fringer, Scout, Trader)
Hired Gun (Bodyguard, Marauder, Mercenary Soldier)
Smuggler (Pilot, Scoundrel, Thief)
Technician (Mechanic, Outlaw Tech, Slicer)

It is possible to take more than one specialization, and you can also take it outside of your career as well if you spend the XP for it. One specialization that is external to all of the careers is the "Force Sensitive Exile" which appears in a different place in the book. It is presumed that this is taken over and above ones career specialization, and as such requires a minimum of 20xp to purchase off the hop.

There's a LOT of choice in this. I have yet to make my first character precisely because there's so many choices available! Hopefully I'll sit down and make one once I've carefully read through all the careers and specializations.


----------



## Gundark (Jul 7, 2013)

a lot of options In the book all right, but not a lot of XP to spend with. At least at the on set


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 7, 2013)

That may be true,  but it looks like players are expected to get 20-30xp per session, so that can add up quickly.


----------



## Gundark (Jul 7, 2013)

Agatheron said:


> That may be true,  but it looks like players are expected to get 20-30xp per session, so that can add up quickly.



 Ah, okay I am still making my way through the book. Character creation looks quick though


----------



## Gundark (Jul 7, 2013)

Jhaelen said:


> Yup, that's what I fear.
> What I've seen so far in the previews looks really great and I dig the dice, but I'm wary of buying an 'incomplete' game. I'd rather wait until I can get the whole thing.



I know you used "" with incomplete but Edge of the Empire is far from incomplete.


----------



## Gundark (Jul 7, 2013)

Jhaelen said:


> Ugh, really? That doesn't make any sense to me, except as a lazy cop-out. It's like releasing a Lord of the Rings RPG with separate all-hobbits, all-elves, and all-dwarves campaign settings. Definitely not what I'd want to see as a fan of the movies.




I'm pretty sure that Lindelof is remembering incorrectly


----------



## Crothian (Jul 7, 2013)

Gundark said:


> I know you used "" with incomplete but Edge of the Empire is far from incomplete.




It also sounds far from complete.


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 7, 2013)

What roleplaying game is complete?  I understand why they did this, and I personally like the approach they've taken. Instead of trying to skim over the whole Star Wars galaxy, they've taken what I find to be a very in-depth look at 1/3rd of it. I'm not one who normally likes to play in those hives of scum and villainy, and yet this game has me excited to make a character who lives on the fringes with an extensive backstory. 

Oddly enough, I actually _like _the fact that they've not included stats for major NPCs in the Core Rulebook. They have a little blurb on how much or how little one should use film characters in your game. Am I curious in terms of how they scale? Yes. But truthfully I'd rather have characters truly fearing Vader by _not _knowing exactly how many force dice he has access to, nevermind his proficiency with a lightsaber. A lightsaber is truly a dangerous weapon in the game, BTW. It's also exceedingly rare and expensive.


----------



## Gundark (Jul 7, 2013)

Crothian said:


> It also sounds far from complete.




Well, FFG made the decision (or maybe Disney/Lucasfilm made them) to focus on the rebellion era of Star Wars. The closest that you can get to Jedis is what Luke would have looked like in episode 4 and the beginning of episode 5. I can understand how this is a sticking point for some people.

The book weighs in @ 437 pages while Saga edition had 285. There is a lot of stuff in EotE and calling it incomplete is like calling Saga Edition incomplete. Saga took a kitchen sink a approach which left it feeling far from complete too.

Honestly calling EotE incomplete is really not being fair to the game


----------



## Crothian (Jul 7, 2013)

Gundark said:


> Well, FFG made the decision (or maybe Disney/Lucasfilm made them) to focus on the rebellion era of Star Wars. The closest that you can get to Jedis is what Luke would have looked like in episode 4 and the beginning of episode 5. I can understand how this is a sticking point for some people.




That also means they are ignoring the expanded universe.  This is a very small period of time in the Star Wars sagas.  It is also the most wrote about with RPGs.  It's giving me the option of playing in one time period and the same time period that all the other Star Wars games gives me.  As far as I can see this game isn't giving me anything new.  



> The book weighs in @ 437 pages while Saga edition had 285. There is a lot of stuff in EotE and calling it incomplete is like calling Saga Edition incomplete. Saga took a kitchen sink a approach which left it feeling far from complete too.




Well, I know if I ask people to play Stars Wars some will want to play a Jedi.  That's the most famous character concept from the setting.  Without Jedi I might as well play Serenity, or Traveler, or Ashen Stars, or another science fiction space game.  Without knowing how those 437 pages are used just listing page numbers proves nothing.  But with almost twice the page count and I'll assume larger pages since the Saga books were smaller one would hope that it would be able to do everything Saga did but a hell of a lot more.  That's obviously not the case.


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 7, 2013)

> That also means they are ignoring the expanded universe.  This is a very  small period of time in the Star Wars sagas.  It is also the most wrote  about with RPGs.  It's giving me the option of playing in one time  period and the same time period that all the other Star Wars games gives  me.  As far as I can see this game isn't giving me anything new.




Specifically they are not ignoring the Expanded Universe. Page 295 has a little sidebar in terms of using the EU (or not). Many of the starships presented in the book are clearly EU (the YT-2400, for example). They make reference to the vast resources that the EU presents, and they acknowledge that there is lots more material than they can cover in this book.

As for the Jedi, this was a choice they made that their treatment of the Jedi/Sith will receive the 440+ book treatment in the third major installment of the game (Force and Destiny). They don't leave you hanging completely, as the Force Sensitive Specialization represents how to have a Jedi-type character in a time where Jedi have been essentially exterminated. It is possible to start building a character that will eventually become a full-fledged Jedi as the newer books come out. They've even included a sample "Forsaken Jedi" as a potential advesary/ally who has low-end to moderate force powers. 

As for Edge of the Empire, there's nothing saying you couldn't extrapolate what's in the book to something you might see in KoTOR or in the prequels. Criminal elements and people living on the fringe are indeed ubiquitous, and that can fit in any era. The map of the galaxy that they provide, including various notable locations presume a post-Yavin, pre-Hoth galaxy, but they do include details of what that world/environment was like prior to the rise of the Empire. There's certainly enough in the book to play in any of the eras in a criminal/underworld/fringe theme. Although it is true that we will need to wait until 2015 until the Jedi/Sith get an entire book dedicated to them.

What I am experiencing in this book is the first step in what is going to be a hugely in-depth and great narrative-style roleplaying game. No game is complete at first release, and it's completely unrealistic for us to expect that.


----------



## Gundark (Jul 7, 2013)

Crothian said:


> That also means they are ignoring the expanded universe.  This is a very small period of time in the Star Wars sagas.  It is also the most wrote about with RPGs.  It's giving me the option of playing in one time period and the same time period that all the other Star Wars games gives me.  As far as I can see this game isn't giving me anything new.
> Well, I know if I ask people to play Stars Wars some will want to play a Jedi.  That's the most famous character concept from the setting.  Without Jedi I might as well play Serenity, or Traveler, or Ashen Stars, or another science fiction space game.  Without knowing how those 437 pages are used just listing page numbers proves nothing.  But with almost twice the page count and I'll assume larger pages since the Saga books were smaller one would hope that it would be able to do everything Saga did but a hell of a lot more.  That's obviously not the case.




I can understand how not having Jedi Is a big deal for people so I get a lot of people's complaints.I don't fully know, but didn't WEG Star Wars not allow Jedi as well? I talked about page numbers to illustrate that the book is big and for the era it covers Is covered pretty in-depth. By contrast the core Saga book left a ton of holes that required GMs to fill in. There are merits to both approaches.I Just think that people are not being fair to EotE


----------



## Crothian (Jul 7, 2013)

Gundark said:


> I can understand how not having Jedi Is a big deal for people so I get a lot of people's complaints.I don't fully know, but didn't WEG Star Wars not allow Jedi as well? I talked about page numbers to illustrate that the book is big and for the era it covers Is covered pretty in-depth. By contrast the core Saga book left a ton of holes that required GMs to fill in. There are merits to both approaches.I Just think that people are not being fair to EotE




I think jedi was in d6 from the first version but I'd need to open up the book to check.  But unlike d6 this game is competing with other versions of Star Wars.  One thing that made Saga work is it was a toolkit and not a lot of setting.  It's Star Wars, most people don't need a lot of setting information they already know it.  I'm not sure many people will need 50 pages on Tatooine or what ever setting is in there.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 7, 2013)

Jedi were in d6 Star Wars from the start, but like this version it explicitly called them out as rare, you started with very limited powers and it was really hard to improve, or learn new abilities, as finding a teacher was up to the GM. If anything it was harder than FFGs version to improve.

There is one page on Tatoonie.... I think a lot of the setting information is pretty useful, and about stuff most people won't have picked up from watching the films. Stuff on the Hutts, Black Suns, trade routes, imperial law. Stuff you need to run a smuggler, outer-rim style game.

i also think there are some rules that might not show up in the other versions, like Obligations, which are a key part of this game, but wouldn't fit the theme of a Rebellion campaign as much, I suspect some other mechanic for tracking the effect the player have on advancing the rebel cause might be introduced in the next book.

but yeah you have to wonder how much will need to be reprinted for each core book.


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 8, 2013)

In terms of what will be reprinted for each core book, obviously anything around the dice and mechanics, as well as a descriptor for handling combat and play. I'd expect most of the equipment to remain the same, with some changes in terms of starfighters and star ships. Example: Y-Wings and Z-95 headhunters are present in EoTE, but X-Wings, A-Wings and B-Wings are not. Likely because the characters are far more likely to encounter these ships in EoTE games, whereas X-Wings are far newer and rarer than the venerable spacecraft here. If I am to guess, future books will be approximately 30 pages will be repeats of the base rules, likely 50 pages of gear will be very similar, about 27 pages for handling combat/conflict. Some of the starship rules will be repeated of course, but the selection of craft will be different. My best guess is that out of the 440+ pages the next two books will have, about 100-120 pages will be effectively reprints... so you can likely count on 320-340 pages of new material with each book.

I remember buying the original 1st edition Greg Costikyan game from WEG, and while Jedi were do-able, they were really more like the Force Sensitives already present in the new game. Additionally, characters couldn't progress without having a master, which in the Empire period was nearly impossible. At least in the new game, Force-sensitive characters can spend their XP on advancing their force powers. I'd have to check, there's an off chance I may actually still have that original book buried someplace (and now I am dating myself)...

To the credit of the original WEG Star Wars, we wouldn't have the Expanded Universe without it.  I was impressed to see that the new game has largely been built on that material in terms of background and content. Wookiepedia will be your friend with this game.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jul 8, 2013)

a) There will be a whole game about Jedi in the upcoming future. Edge of Empire has always been explicitly about low level fringers and smugglers. Complaining about no Jedi is akin to complaining about no Space Marines in Dark Heresy. 

b) The feel of the original Trilogy was that, indeed, Jedi were rare and those few that did pop up were hunted to the brink of extinction. It's an important theme in the originals of the notion of the Force being held as an ancient 'religion' that most people don't believe in anymore (ask Han Solo!) being confounded by the 'new hope' in the potential development of Force sensitive Luke Skywalker. Even then, there weren't any real Jedi until the 3rd movie - hence "_Return _of the Jedi" - unless you consider the fading, aging Obi-Wan or Yoda (that were almost of NPC status in gaming terms by this point).

c) Star Wars doesn't need powergaming to be a successful game.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 8, 2013)

How much expanded universe is in there?


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 8, 2013)

If anything I'd say the book really does presume much of what's in the expanded universe as its overall foundation. The difficulty is, in the book it doesn't specifically say "this is EU and this is not" especially when describing the Galaxy. However, there's lots of material here that is certainly not present in the films in terms of the various worlds and sections of the galaxy. There is reasonably detailed map of the galaxy that includes places like the Corporate Sector, Hutt Space. It shows the area of space that (will) be controlled by the Imperial Remnant around 40 ABY. It shows the various major and minor trade routes through the galaxy as well.

In terms of aircraft/spacecraft, there's a good mix of "Canon" and "EU" material. The trast heavy speeder truck, for example is clearly an EU item that is covered in Wookiepedia and has only ever been in RPG supplements. Spacecraft wise, the Cloakshape Fighter, the Jumpmaster 5000 Long-range Scout, Skipray Blastboat are just a few that are EU. In fact, I'd almost say in the Starship section, it's at least 50/50 Canon and EU in terms of equipment. The nice thing is, the stats are flexible enough that if you wanted to, extrapolating ships that aren't in the book would not be hard.

I think the note in regard to the Expanded Universe on page 295 is more in relation to how much or how little GMs might want to stick with the Star Wars canon, or how "off script" they want to go. The material in EoTE certainly presumes the EU, and so far nothing I've come across in the book explicitly contradicts anything that I've cross-referenced in Wookiepedia.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 8, 2013)

What is it that separates this version of Star Wars from the others?  Someone mentions something called Obligation so what is that in these rules and how does that work?


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 8, 2013)

Crothian said:


> What is it that separates this version of Star Wars from the others?  Someone mentions something called Obligation so what is that in these rules and how does that work?




Hard to say without any fore knowledge of the others.... However 

Every character in EotE starts with an Obligation of some form to some one (or some group, or some thing). This is represented by a numerical value which indicates the strength of the Obligation and a type. These can be determined randomly or chosen based on character background.

Examples of Obligations are Addiction, a Bounty on there head, a Debt to pay, Family or a Favour owed. Sort of like how Han had a Debt to Jabba, that became a Bounty. You could even say Luke had an Obsession to find Leia.

You pool the values of the party Obligations to get a value usually somewhere between 40 and 60. At the start of each session the GM rolls percentile dice and if the result is lower than the combined Obligation Pool then it is triggered and the group suffer a penalty during that session, as the pressure of the obligation takes effect. The GM can choose to leave it as that or actually have something related appear in the session, like Bounty Hunters turn up for example.

There are about six pages on Obligation in the character creation area and another four in the GM section, so I'm leaving a lot out. Like how you can lower or raise your obligations or gain them in play or what they might mean to other NPCs.

It seems to me that Obligation is particularly suited to the campaigns Edge of the Empire is designed to support, it isn't something I'd expect Rebel commandos to worry about in the second book, or Jedi in the third.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 8, 2013)

So the game forces each character to have a specific flaw?  Usually games have flaws as optional.  What is the group penalty that happens?  Do multiple penalties stack?  If each of the 5 PCs has at least a 40% each of their obligation causing a penalty then the odds of multiple obligations occurring the same session is pretty good.  In the video it seemed to indicate that characters get extra points for character generation for taking an Obligation.  That leads one down the road to encourage min maxing like in the old days of World of Darkness.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 8, 2013)

Crothian said:


> So the game forces each character to have a specific flaw? Usually games have flaws as optional.




It is becoming more common for flaws to be required in character creation, particularly if they tie the character to the world, and give more plot hooks, which is what Obligations do.



> What is the group penalty that happens?  Do multiple penalties stack?




Every character has their Strain Threshold reduced by 1, but the player who's Obligation triggered it has his reduced by 2. This means they are more likely to be overcome by strain effects. Strain is any non-lethal impairment a character might face, exhaustion, stress, etc.

Only one Obligation is triggered at most per session so stacking this penalty isn't an issue.



> If each of the 5 PCs has at least a 40% each of their obligation causing a penalty then the odds of multiple obligations occurring the same session is pretty good.




Only one can ever be triggered, the starting obligation depends on the size of the group, so with group of only two players each has a starting obligation of 20, but a group of 4 each has a starting obligation of 10. But you can elect to have more for xp or starting cash.

You then create an obligation table for the group, so player one might have a favour obligation of 15 and player two a debt of 10, so on the table 1 to 15 would trigger player one's obligation while 16 to 25 would trigger player two's... And so on.



> In the video it seemed to indicate that characters get extra points for character generation for taking an Obligation.  That leads one down the road to encourage min maxing like in the old days of World of Darkness.




Min-maxing comes from taking flaws that don't really come up in play, obligations will. Also it isn't a static value, it will go up and down in play, and you could end up with multiple ones.

So say you have a Debt to a Hutt, you might do a mission for him, and that pays off part of the Debt, so the obligation drops, or you might need to get some help from a smuggler, and in return you gain a Favour Obligation to them that might come into play later.

It is part currency, part reputation and part plot driving device, and I think pretty thematic to a campaign set on the edge of the empire, where not all trades are done for cash.


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 8, 2013)

Multiple obligation is rare, although I did roll it for my first character. Usually one will only have one obligation, but its the magnitude that matters. It's a way of developing a character's background in a way that manifests itself in the game or could even be a plot point to drive a story forward. Han's debt to Jabba is a perfect example of this becoming more tha just a background point. 

Building a single character with 40 Obligation is do-able but really high (mine has 20), and would likely have that character's obligation driving a hunk of the plot. However, obligation can also be paid down, and the system encourages them to do that. Obligation also can be taken on as a favour that an NPC does for them instead of having to pay raw currency.

Characters usually start with a base obligation of no more than 5-10. This is usually represented in that a party is expected to start with a Starship of their own. Additional obligation can be taken for more money or experience.

i like the dynamic of how it works... And it allows for a lot of improvisational situations in games, and is very flavourful.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 8, 2013)

Bagpuss said:


> Min-maxing comes from taking flaws that don't really come up in play, obligations will. Also it isn't a static value, it will go up and down in play, and you could end up with multiple ones.




An obligation that only comes up 10% of the time sounds a lot like "don't really come up in play".  Or on the other hand where you have one player take a ridiculously high Obligation and his characters plot overwhelms the campaign because it comes up every week.  Does the book talk about these situations and how to deal with them?  Heck, I'd suggest all the PCs max out Obligation knowing that only one can ever matter in a session.  

Agatheron posts sounds like one rolls on a table or something for Obligation.  So, how is character generation?  Is it rolled or point based?  How are characters made.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 8, 2013)

Crothian said:


> An obligation that only comes up 10% of the time sounds a lot like "don't really come up in play".




It might not but 10% is probably the minimum most players can start with unless you have a really large group.




> Or on the other hand where you have one player take a ridiculously high Obligation and his characters plot overwhelms the campaign because it comes up every week.  Does the book talk about these situations and how to deal with them?




As I mentioned earlier it is up to the GM if the rolled Obligation actually has any real appearance in the actual session, or just plays on their minds giving the reduced Strain Threshold, which overly punishes the player responsible for the Obligatn that is rolled. So the GM isn't forced to give the player the spotlight because of some roll.



> Heck, I'd suggest all the PCs max out Obligation knowing that only one can ever matter in a session.




Well if your group Obligation total is low then there it is more likely that you won't have a penalty at all, also if your obligation pool goes over 100 then it triggers every session also it plays on the PCs mind so much they can't spend any XP. So it isn't really advisable.



> Agatheron posts sounds like one rolls on a table or something for Obligation.  So, how is character generation?  Is it rolled or point based?  How are characters made.




Obligations can be selected based on back story or rolled for randomly.

Character generation is a case of selecting a concept and background, this step has no mechanical effect, just helps guide your choices later on.

Next determine a starting Obligation
Select a Species.
Select a Career.
Select a Specialisations (first one free)
Invest XP
determine derived attributes 
determine motivations 
gear and aappearance 
select ship

your species determine your base attributes and starting XP pool which you use to buy everything. You can get a tiny extra amount (about 10% of what you get from your species) of XP to spend by upping your obligation.

career and specialisations give you some free skills, you can buy more with the pool of XP you start with. You can also improve attributes and get other talents with the XP.


----------



## thewok (Jul 9, 2013)

Agatheron said:


> Building a single character with 40 Obligation is do-able but really high (mine has 20), and would likely have that character's obligation driving a hunk of the plot.



It should be noted that the only way to get an obligation magnitude of 40 is during play.  Each of the extra obligation choices can be taken only once.  You can only ever take on an extra 15 obligation for more cash or xp.  So, with two players, you'd have a starting obligation of 20.  Then you could add the +10 obligation once and the +5 obligation once for a total of 35.


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 9, 2013)

My understanding is that there are four options to increase one's obligation at character creation. Two cost 5 obligation, and two cost 10. You can only take each option once. If you take all of them, you could add 30 to a single character's obligation in return for what is 15xp, and 3,500 extra credits total. As ones "base" obligation is likely 10 already, it will then be 40. Is that worth the risk of more frequent strain? I can't say, but I wouldn't want to push it.

 @_*Crothian*_: you can choose to roll on a table or choose your obligation type, you're not tied to one or another. I chose to roll, because I wanted to see where the dice landed as a starting point. Sometimes the randomness can lend for a seed of creativity, but its not necessary if you have a clear concept on a character you want to play.


----------



## thewok (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking at the new table in the released rulebook, you may be right, Agatheron.  I was going by the beta chart, which I read as having two options for each addition to obligation (either xp _or_ credits).  The new table does seem to follow your interpretation, so I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 9, 2013)

There is a second requirement if you read it carefully. *"Player Characters cannot gain more additional Obligation than their original starting value".*

So in a two player game where players have 20 starting Obligation they could take an additional 20 Obligation for a total of 40 each and Group Obligation of 80. 

In a three player starting 15 they could each have 30 in total for Group of 90.

In a four or five they start with 10 and could each have a max of 20, for a total of 80 or 100.


----------



## shaylon (Jul 9, 2013)

Doesn't the total party Obligation score provide some benefit as well?  I feel like the score was tied to what you are likely to obtain from the black market and what people will deal with you, almost like a reputation boon.

Still reading the rules, and they aren't in front of me at the moment, but I was thinking it was something along those lines.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes I did mention it has a number of aspects, reputation is just another one. As I mentioned earlier it's 6 pages of player text and another 4 of GM text, so it is hard to cover everything in a few forum posts. The high obligation can be good in certain circles, indicating you are linked in with the criminal underworld and thus more likely to be trusted by them, but it can also be bad if say dealing with Imperial officials.


----------



## Agatheron (Jul 9, 2013)

The player group also starts out with a starship that they don't have to pay for, which is also representative of the starting obligation. How they got that starship can certainly be wrapped up in one or more of the character's obligation. Base choices are the ubiquitous YT-1300, an uncomfortably small Firespray, or a Wayfarer medium transport. GMs have a certain amount of freedom to allow other craft, but the cost should be 120,000 or less.


----------



## The Human Target (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm jazzed to be getting this for Christmas.

How are peoples games going?


----------



## JellyfishGames (Dec 10, 2013)

It is nice to hear that the innovation EotE has brought to the table is elegant and effective. Such changes carry great risk, but they have clearly done their homework. You now have me interested!


----------



## Gamgee (Mar 25, 2014)

Do to how I gm I found all of the "new" mechanics irrelevant. I've always been a master of weaving plots for the PC's in any Star Wars game. I don't need dice mechanics to tell me these things, and if the player doesn't want to start with a flaw he shouldn't need one. Naturally over the course of the game I find it often happens anyways in any RPG. 

It really feels like an RPG for newbs. Telling them where, when, and how to roleplay. More importantly it provides clear tangible benefits for roleplaying. Except that is the newbs way of doing it. Roleplaying should just be something you do. None of my players expect rewards for it, and do it because they like it. I hate how this is creating a new generation of rpg players who have to be forcibly told via mechanics they did a good job. Instead of seeing the ramifications of their actions in the game world. I feel the rules incredibly obtuse, intrusive, and slow. I'm certainly not buying it for the combat rules I'll tell you that. 

I go so far as to invoke the word casual. I'm personally not a fan. I prefer more interesting games where you as a player need to do the thinking. You also need to actively engage in my semi-open rpg's. Sitting back like a bump on a log is possible, but not going to get you far. Much like the sad fates of those who give up in Dark Souls. My games are brutal, merciless, and even politics heavy. However ultimately it is always fair, and my players generally feel that their own demise is from something they did. 

The core has two good things going for it. Great art and the starship rules make more sense than Saga/fun. I don't feel it's worth playing though, and when I did run it my entire group hated it. It felt like a nagging mother telling them what to do, how to play, what era to use, and on it went. The combat was goofy and slow. I felt like I was playing a mentally deficient person. No one could hit anything except everything. Convenient lights, fire extinguishers, droids, guns were dropping, and all sorts of dumb stupidity. It took us two hours to run through what was just people getting their weapons dropped. We were all so miserable they asked me to just end it. 

Stormtroopers in the movies shoot better than anyone in this book. They might miss, but at least every second shot doesn't make someone drop their guns or burst something a convenient way to obscure their fire.


----------



## Agatheron (Mar 25, 2014)

Branding the game as an RPG for newbs is a gross micharacterization, and frankly a titch insulting to the old guard like me who happen to love it. 

I GM two different groups with this game, one is my old high school D&D group where we are all in our mid 40s, and they are enjoying it more than any other game we've so far played precisely because of the narrative mechanics... Because they help weave the story as a collective. This game is not players vs GM, but rather a combined story. The last time we played, not a single blaster was drawn, because the circumstances didn't call for it at all, but rather became the unfolding of the story and the players deciding how they wanted to participate in it. 

The other group are high school kids plus their Dad, who are also enjoying the story, but they are needing to be encouraged to think outside the d20 pass/fail mechanics. 

I have found combat to be very dangerous, and the players work to avoid it. In addition, most of the time the combat situations are not about eliminating all the opponents in the encounter, but simpler a means to advance the plot. So far none of the encounters except for the very first "demo" ended with all the opponents lying on the floor... They have all ended in a way that makes narrative sense. They manage to lose stormtroopers through a maze of streets, or sealed a blast door to cover their escape.

The point of advantage/threat is not to simply explode pipes to apply combat modifiers... That was just an example given in the promo videos. The idea is to let the players get creative about what happens with even a missed shot. One does not necessarily have to hit one's opponent in order to resolve combat.  

As for obligation, it's unique to Edge rather the the other two that will be out, but I find its a great way to drive the story forward. It lends itself to sandbox play very nicely, because adventures can develop around the player's past catching up with them.

Anyway, this 40-something gamer loves this new system. Calling this only for newbs is dismissing the enormous potential .


----------



## Waller (Mar 25, 2014)

Agatheron said:


> Branding the game as an RPG for newbs is a gross micharacterization, and frankly a titch insulting to the old guard like me who happen to love it.




Well, only if you view  "amount of roleplaying experience" as a value judgement or character  evaluation.


----------



## trappedslider (Mar 25, 2014)

My group has decided to wait for  Force and Destiny  is released before giving it a shot, so right now we're going to be sticking Saga Edition.


----------



## Agatheron (Mar 25, 2014)

By all accounts, Force and Destiny will be released in a Beta format around the time of Gencon, as the Age of Rebellion Beta came out with Gencon last year. The core rulebook for Age of Rebellion is out soon, but thanks to the Beta we know that it adds a new Force talent tree, plus 2 new force power sets for a total of 5 groupings in the system.


----------



## trappedslider (Mar 25, 2014)

Agatheron said:


> By all accounts, Force and Destiny will be released in a Beta format around the time of Gencon, as the Age of Rebellion Beta came out with Gencon last year. The core rulebook for Age of Rebellion is out soon, but thanks to the Beta we know that it adds a new Force talent tree, plus 2 new force power sets for a total of 5 groupings in the system.




Well let me explain what my current group is doing in our SW game... it's a whole party of Jedi doing special ops style missions during the Clone Wars..that's why we're taking a wait and see approach with FFG's Star Wars game.


----------



## Gamgee (Mar 25, 2014)

Agatheron said:


> Branding the game as an RPG for newbs is a gross micharacterization, and frankly a titch insulting to the old guard like me who happen to love it.
> 
> I GM two different groups with this game, one is my old high school D&D group where we are all in our mid 40s, and they are enjoying it more than any other game we've so far played precisely because of the narrative mechanics... Because they help weave the story as a collective. This game is not players vs GM, but rather a combined story. The last time we played, not a single blaster was drawn, because the circumstances didn't call for it at all, but rather became the unfolding of the story and the players deciding how they wanted to participate in it.
> 
> ...




I can do all of that in Saga without mechanical rules, and often do. In many of my games there are sessions that go by without sabers being drawn or shots fired. I run several campaigns across a plethora of systems. I find no need for Edge when I do what it does naturally through my own skill and natural talent. Being old does not necessarily equate skill or natural talent for the records.


----------



## Agatheron (Mar 25, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> Well let me explain what my current group is doing in our SW game... it's a whole party of Jedi doing special ops style missions during the Clone Wars..that's why we're taking a wait and see approach with FFG's Star Wars game.




If that's the case, then yes, waiting for Force and Destiny is entirely appropriate. Force powers are present is both Edge of the Empire and Age of Rebellion, but they are very much in the Dark Times era. As such, force users are either underground, or are sheltered by the Rebel Alliance... at least as far as the fluff is concerned. Of course, other force-sensitives are in the employ of the Empire in much more sinister rolls.

The beauty of the system is the cross-compatibility, and Force and Destiny bears the same promise that it will be fully cross-compatible with the current system, but will be much more in-depth with various Force Powers. Game balance is baked into the system without GMs needing to take additional actions to reign in potentially overpowered characters. Min-maxing in this system is very difficult, and there are no "ideal" character builds.

Anyway, if you're waiting for F&D, that's entirely legit. I'd suggest getting in on the Beta when it comes out, because then you can provide your feedback to FFG... plus you get access to it this year, rather than next


----------



## trappedslider (Mar 25, 2014)

Agatheron said:


> If that's the case, then yes, waiting for Force and Destiny is entirely appropriate. Force powers are present is both Edge of the Empire and Age of Rebellion, but they are very much in the Dark Times era. As such, force users are either underground, or are sheltered by the Rebel Alliance... at least as far as the fluff is concerned. Of course, other force-sensitives are in the employ of the Empire in much more sinister rolls.
> 
> The beauty of the system is the cross-compatibility, and Force and Destiny bears the same promise that it will be fully cross-compatible with the current system, but will be much more in-depth with various Force Powers. Game balance is baked into the system without GMs needing to take additional actions to reign in potentially overpowered characters. Min-maxing in this system is very difficult, and there are no "ideal" character builds.
> 
> Anyway, if you're waiting for F&D, that's entirely legit. I'd suggest getting in on the Beta when it comes out, because then you can provide your feedback to FFG... plus you get access to it this year, rather than next





Is there going to be a Clone Wars era book? That's also one of the minuses for us moving from Saga Edition to FFG.  Currently we use three books the Core book, The Clone Wars CG and Jedi Academy Training Manual.


----------



## Agatheron (Mar 25, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> Is there going to be a Clone Wars era book? That's also one of the minuses for us moving from Saga Edition to FFG.  Currently we use three books the Core book, The Clone Wars CG and Jedi Academy Training Manual.




For the moment, each of the books are set within the Dark Times/Rebellion Era. However, once they've completed that, I expect different eras to be detailed. They just had to start somewhere  That having been said, B1 Battle Droids have already been statted out.

Each of the three Core Rulebooks are standalone games that are (will be) 100% cross-compatible. So you can stick with just one of the Core sets, or you can choose to use a combination of all three. I'm sure that eventually there will be a splatbook that will cover what you need, but there's enough info in the Core 
Book of your choice to get you started


----------



## trappedslider (Mar 25, 2014)

Agatheron said:


> For the moment, each of the books are set within the Dark Times/Rebellion Era. However, once they've completed that, I expect different eras to be detailed. They just had to start somewhere  That having been said, B1 Battle Droids have already been statted out.
> 
> Each of the three Core Rulebooks are standalone games that are (will be) 100% cross-compatible. So you can stick with just one of the Core sets, or you can choose to use a combination of all three. I'm sure that eventually there will be a splatbook that will cover what you need, but there's enough info in the Core
> Book of your choice to get you started




If that's the case,then as switch over may not happen at all...I was planning on getting the books i need to run a CW era all Jedi game at the same time and since the jedi book wont be out till 2015 and it's a toss up on even the possiablity of a CW era book....i'm gonna have to recommend to my group that we pass on FFG as it currently wont have what we want and would need for a awhile.


----------



## Argyle King (Mar 26, 2014)

I love Edge of The Empire; it's currently my second favorite rpg.  

One of the things I like most about it is that there's very very rarely a time when a dice roll is made and nothing happens.  Most of the time, even if failure is involved, the scene progresses forward.  I was surprised that I like the game as much as I do because other games which are often described as 'narrative' (i.e. D&D 4th) are games I've struggled with.  I went into Edge of The Empire not expecting to like it; I came away from the experience enjoying the game so much that I can hardly wait to play again.  The only reason I'm not playing it right now is because the consensus among my primary gaming group was that they wanted me to run a GURPS 4E Supers game.

However, I still managed to sneak in a bit of EoTE; I blatantly stole the idea of rolling for fate at the beginning of each session.  Even though I'm not currently playing EoTE, I'm still using many of the concepts from the game.

A lot of people complain that Jedi and Sith aren't very present in the game.  Personally, that's one of the things I like the most about it.  I like playing people who are on the fringes of the universe ("The Edge of The Empire").  I like having the freedom to make my own story, and pushing forward with stories which are informed by the Star Wars universe, but not restricted by it.  I think one of the best explanations I've heard of Edge of The Empire has been to hear it described as "Firefly, but set in the Star Wars universe."  I'm not sure I can provide a better explanation of it than that.  Suffice to say that I highly recommend the game.  I very much look forward to playing it again.  

I believe that Edge of The Empire's focus allows someone who knows a lot of Star Wars lore to sit down beside someone who knows none of the Star Wars lore and enjoy the same game.  To me, that's a great feature.


----------



## Agatheron (Mar 26, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> If that's the case,then as switch over may not happen at all...I was planning on getting the books i need to run a CW era all Jedi game at the same time and since the jedi book wont be out till 2015 and it's a toss up on even the possiablity of a CW era book....i'm gonna have to recommend to my group that we pass on FFG as it currently wont have what we want and would need for a awhile.




I wouldn't say its a toss up as to whether or not there will be a Clone Wars era book, but a matter of when. The system itself, while specifically set in Dark Times/Rebellion Era, is actually era agnostic. There's certainly enough info in the existing Core Rulebook(s) to run stuff in any era that Star Wars offers. In addition, the creation and development of adversaries and starships is exceptionally easy. A visit to Wookiepedia, cross-reference to an existing ship, and voila! You have the stats you need. Oh yeah, and lightsabers are exceptionally deadly.

As I said, Force and Destiny as a Beta is likely to be out by 3rd quarter. That could easily get you started, and it might be the only book you'll need given the focus you're looking at. The cross-compatibility is a bonus, but it's not required. What it does mean is that you can take an EotE supplement like Suns of Fortune describing the Corellian Sector in detail, and use it in either Age of Rebellion or Force and Destiny. 

Another possibility is check out whatever Free RPG day stuff that's out there. Ultimately the Edge of the Empire one they did last year is what sold me on the system. It didn't cost me anything up front, and I could see how the system worked. Imagination went from there.


----------



## trappedslider (Mar 26, 2014)

Well as i said i'm gonna inform my group thaqt I feel that currently  FFG does not have what we need ( mainly pre-generated stats,fluffy stuff on planets Jedi/Sith abilities etc) that are key to the Clone Wars Era and maybe when if we do a Old Republic era game we'll see whats out by then.


----------



## Agatheron (Mar 28, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> Well as i said i'm gonna inform my group thaqt I feel that currently  FFG does not have what we need ( mainly pre-generated stats,fluffy stuff on planets Jedi/Sith abilities etc) that are key to the Clone Wars Era and maybe when if we do a Old Republic era game we'll see whats out by then.




That's certainly fair. Saga had a lot of time to develop, and FFG is still in the early stages of their license. Doubtless there will be all kinds of supplements, and it will be interesting to see what is developed in light of the new films and spin-offs.


----------



## Ruzak (Mar 29, 2014)

I like games where the players tell much of the story. EotE has mechanics to support players in their storytelling.


----------

